# IBS Audio Program 100 at the IFFGD Symposium



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mike, his UK associate and I were given the opportunity to exhibit the IBS Audio Program 100 at the IFFGD (International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders) Symposium in Milwaukee this month. There were many wonderful opportunities to learn about the latest research and informaiton about IBS and its treatment there. We also attended the symposium on clinical hypnotherapy, which was certainly one of the viable treatment methods presented during the CME Symposia there. Mike and I spoke with many researchers, gastroenterologists, physicians and medical health care professionals from all around the world and we were very encouraged by their comments, validation and interest in Mike's work.The information about the IBS Audio Program 100 was very well received and it was very encouraging to see so many dedicated gastroenterologists, physicians and medical professionals learning about the recent developments and research for treating their IBS patients.Just thought I would share this in the hope that this information is encouraging to you as well - Take care..


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm glad others in the medical profession are encouraging the use of hypnotherapy. I'm using Mike's tapes right now and I have very high hopes for them.I'm on session 3 so far, and I am a LOT less stressed out - when IBS kicks in, the chances of me having a panic attack or just getting really nervous over what will happen...has gone down a lot. Still have the symptoms of IBS although I think they are slightly changing...IBSD with constant cramping and pain...but now it seems the pain is getting worse (or I'm possibly just noticing it now?) but the cases of D are definately getting lower...so I feel I'm headed in the right direction...Sorry for rambling on there about my progress, but I'm very thankful to Michael Mahoney for really caring about IBS sufferers and for the hypnotherapy tapes he's created, and I'm glad doctors are taking IBS seriously and trying to find something that will work to make us all feel better.


----------

